# Are you guys ESTp in socionics?



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lurking on the SJ and SP forums, it turns out that the interpretation of the functions is far more difference between the two systems since they don't agree with the two models definition of the "extroverted thinking" and "extroverted sensation" functions. Apparently most MBTI ISTPs don't agree with socionics definition of "Se" since it has it labelled as the aggressive seek external results function; whilst MBTI attributes that to "Te" as we know, the function that is labelled as the "go get em". And in contrast, the description of "Si" in socionics is seen more so as MBTI's "Ti" (and "Se" to a point) since MBTI: ISTPs are seen as less rigid lacking the bulldozing "Te" attitude that MBTI: ISTJs are said to have; the "gentleness" focused nature of socionics Si seems a more similar (well not really but kind of) to the inclusive Ti Se partnership than MBTI: ISTPs are said to have. 
*
ESTJ
*Sensing Logical Extratim - Wikisocion


> *Common social roles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
ESTP*
Sensing Logical Extratim - Wikisocion


> *Common social roles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

No, socionics INFp.
That's today's result, anyways.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Iseoxe said:


> No, socionics INFp.
> That's today's result, anyways.


The tests are bad, I wouldn't trust them, instead they are more like a heuristic tool for finding your most likely type. Without understanding the functions its unlikely that your type will be right.


----------

